# Fiscal number and Bank account



## hypnoman1 (May 23, 2014)

Hi.
Can anyone give me up-to-date information on obtaining a Fiscal number ( ie. documents needed ) and the same for opening a bank account in the Algarve?
Thanks in advance
Steve


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Personal visit by each person to any Finance office for Fiscal number all you reguire is a Passport you register either as a Non resident if your address is within EU or EEA you do not reguire a Representative or as a Resident. Fees around 8€ per person

Bank account 
Fiscal number
ID
Non Resident or Resident proof of address used
Proof of income, contract, payslips, tax returns
Parents names


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

*Bank account 

Parents names*

CM... I'm trying not to laugh but I have already learnt to trust your Moses like tablets of information.....but really ??!!


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

For cultural/social reasons, Portuguese names are often identical in its full extension of an average of 4 words, so the system worked out a solution to reduce redundancy by including the name of the parents in all major documents.

I can tell you that I have encountered many instances were I found others to have exactly the same name as mine (4 words). Actually the last digits of the PT ID number are the number of persons with the same name as the holder.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

In 2 bikes said:


> *Bank account
> 
> Parents names*
> 
> CM... I'm trying not to laugh but I have already learnt to trust your Moses like tablets of information.....but really ??!!


YES PARENTS NAMES are used on most official registrations here. And the grandpArents in some cases. All you have to do is look at the string of surnames with Portuguese names


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Normal practice for surnames: first mother maiden name, second father name (in Spain they reverse this order), Old families, noblesse, pretentious and the like they may add more than two surnames.

Given names: In the old days these would be the same as the given names of the two respective grandparents. For instance my first given name is the same as my grandfather's name (father side) and my second given name is the same as my grandfather's name (mother side).

Now you figure...


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Paramonte that explains a lot


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

Im grateful for the explanation. Does one have to provide documentary evidence to support the previous generations names? After all we don't all carry the name automatically


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No you just give them


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks CM. I can see the logic but also see the integrity of the requirement is lost ..


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

But not if you where Portuguese with a Portuguese name/s, just that we don't generally name people in same way but Parents names still a requirement on certain Forms


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

Could be Welsh I suppose....Jones ..David.. Thomas ..Davies.. Griffiths in any combination..They seem to all have the same name too ...


(Waiting for the nuclear fallout from the daffodil community ;-) )


----------

